# Transfert de GBA4IOS



## Quenjinn (30 Juillet 2014)

Salut à tous,

J,'espère poster dans la bonne section. 

Il y a quelques jours j'ai fais la découverte de GBA4IOS, un émulateur de jeux IOS. Après quelques recherches et deux trois téléchargements, j'ai commencé à me créer une petite bibliothèque de jeu rétro GBA et GBC. 

En synchronisant mon iphone à mon Mac, je me suis aperçu que l'application GBA4IOS n'était pas reconnue comme une application d'Itunes (ce qui est normal). 

Je compte changer d'iphone d'ici quelques temps, et j'aimerai pouvoir transférer l'application GBA4IOS de mon ancien iphone vers le nouveau, mais je ne sais pas comment faire.

J'utilise iFunBox pour transférer des jeux via mon iphone, ainsi je peux avoir des jeux en français. Ce logiciel pourrait t'il m'aider dans mon problème ? 

Merci d'avance
Cordialement, Quenjinn


----------



## adixya (30 Juillet 2014)

Salut pourrais tu m'expliquer comment tu as fait pour le faire fonctionner ? Moi j'ai suivi les instructions d'un site qui disait de changer une date ou quelque chose dans le genre, mais je n'ai pas réussi à faire marcher l'appli...


----------



## Quenjinn (31 Juillet 2014)

VA sur le site suivant http://gba4ios.angelxwind.net/download/. Deux téléchargement s'offrent à toi, à savoir deux versions de GBA4IOS. Le choix se fera en fonction de l'IOS de ton appareil. 

- IOS 7 -> Version GBA 4IOS 2.0.5
- IOS 6 -> Version GBA4 IOS 1.6.2

Me concernant, j'ai téléchargé la version pour IOS 7. Petit avantage, pour télécharger cette version, tu n'as pas à modifier l'heure ni la date, si mes souvenirs sont bons. De plus, tu peux jouer aux jeux de GB Color avec la version IOS 7.

Je ne sais pas grand chose de l'autre version.

Si le problème de téléchargement persiste quand même, essaie " 18 février 2014 ". 

Sinon voici quelques liens qui t'aideront !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2YgT4NuiOY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnoD5T-z7Vw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYeCsyrvd8I



Ps : Mon application est blanche avec le A violet, et non l'inverse (Pas violette avec le A blanc). 

Voilà, sinon, je sais toujours quoi faire pour résoudre mon problème !


----------



## adixya (31 Juillet 2014)

Super je regarderai ça quand j'aurai un peu de temps !


----------



## Quenjinn (14 Septembre 2014)

Désolé de faire un up après tant de temps, mais je n'ai toujours pas de réponse à mon problème !

Merci d'avance !


----------

